# Von K-Mail zu Sylpheed

## jew.de

Hallo Gentoo'er,

ich will mich langsam von meinem K-Mail trennen, und habe mir mal ein paar Clients angesehen. Sylpheed schaut ziemlich gut aus, und soll mein standart Mailer werden.

Z.Z. sieht es bei mir so aus:

- K-Mail

- .maildir-Box

- postfix holt die mails

Was ist beim Umstieg zu beachten? Kann Sylpheed mailbox sprechen? Ich glaube nicht, habe aber auch noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, maildir Boxen in mbox Boxen zu wandeln.

Danke,

Tobi

----------

## Coogee

Natürlich kennt Sylpheed das Maildir-Format.

Einfach mal installieren und ausprobieren!

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

ok, ich habe es gefunden.

So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus:

Die Mails werden von fetchmail geholt, und von Courier Imap (?) aufgenommen. Das Imap Postfach kann ich über Squirrelmail (übers iNet) und über Sylpheed (@Home) betrachten.

ABER: Kmail hat die Mails alle im Maildirformat abgelegt. Wie kriege ich diese nun in Sylpheed? Ich kann zwar jede Mail einzeln redirecten, aber bei über 2000 Mails ist dies eine ziemlich öde Aufgabe   :Laughing: 

Gib's da nicht auch was von Raziofarm?

Danke, Tobi

----------

## thinair

Wenn ich an deiner stelle wäre wurde ich auch evolution (ximian.com) testen... er braucht ziemlich mehr Ressourcen... aber ich fand in sylpheed viel zu viel problemen... noch keine final release...

--

thinair

----------

## jew.de

 *thinair wrote:*   

> Wenn ich an deiner stelle wäre wurde ich auch evolution (ximian.com) testen... er braucht ziemlich mehr Ressourcen... aber ich fand in sylpheed viel zu viel problemen... noch keine final release...
> 
> --
> 
> thinair

 

ok, ich werde es mir mal ansehen.

Die Mails habe ich nun auch alle von meiner lokalen Mailbox in mein IMAP Postfach bekommen. Ich habe das IMAP Postfach unter Kmail "gemountet" und meine mails einfach verschoben.

Kann es sein, dass Kmail in diesem Zusammenhang ein Problem mit IMAP hat? Ich konnte keinen neuten Ordner anlegen, und musste dieses unter Sylpheed machen....

Tobi

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

ich kann neue Ordner anlegen unter Kmail. Vieleicht stimmt die IMAP unterstützung nicht bei Dir, eventuell nochmal neu übersetzen.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## jew.de

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich kann neue Ordner anlegen unter Kmail. Vieleicht stimmt die IMAP unterstützung nicht bei Dir, eventuell nochmal neu übersetzen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

ok, ich habe noch ein wenig rumgespielt. Ich kann Ordner anlegen, kriege diese aber weder unter evolution, sylpheed oder squirrelmail angezeigt.

Ganz doofe Frage:

Wo liegt das IMAP Postfach eigentlich?

Tobi

----------

## jew.de

So, jetzt läuft alles.

Nur, es gibt zwei Probleme:

Wie kann ich Sylpheed dazu bringen

1. die Filter einzusetzen, sobald eine Mail eingeht?

und

2. einen Ton abzuspielen, sobald es eine neue Mail gibt?

Danke,

Tobi

----------

## bpkri

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie kann ich Sylpheed dazu bringen
> 
> 1. die Filter einzusetzen, sobald eine Mail eingeht?
> ...

 

Sobald eine Mail für Sylpheed eingeht - da muss man doch nru einen Filter machen, der über den normalen Inbox folder läuft... soweit ich mich erinnere. Allerdings verwende ich Sylpheed Claws.

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. einen Ton abzuspielen, sobald es eine neue Mail gibt?
> 
> 

 

Kann Sylpheed das überhaupt? Ich meine nicht, aber man könnte vielleicht einen Filter bauen, der auf neue Mails checkt und ein externes Programm ausführt. (Kann Sylpheed das?)

Bei mir sieht das so aus, das fetchmail die mails holt, über postfix in var/spool/mail ablegt, und von da kann Sylpheed sie sich ohne weiteres holen (da ich einfach einen lokalen Account in Sylpheed angelegt habe, der macht das dann).

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

ich benutze ebenfalls Sylpheed-Claws.

Die Filter habe ich angelegt, die greifen aber nur, wenn ich alle mails markiere und dann auf Tools/Filter Messages gehe.

Danke, Tobi

----------

## bpkri

Das ist seltsam. Sowas habe ich nur, wenn ich neue Filter anlege und damit schon empfagene mails bearbeiten will. Aber sonst werden wenn ich auf fetch mail klicke auch die neuen Mail automatisch zB richtig einsoritert. Ich hab aber grade mein Claws nicht zur Hand. Vielleicht musste man noch irgendwo ne Option aktivieren...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

ich habe mir dann noch mal die Optionen genau durchgeschaut.

Es gibt einen Schalter, dass mails beim Empfang gefiltert werden sollen, der ist aber nur bei pop3 Boxen einzuschalten.

Auch weder unter Kmail noch unter Evolution kann ich mail filtern, die über 'nen Imap Ordner empfangen werden.

Liegt es an den Anwendungen, oder muss ich was mit Procmail anstellen?

Danke,Tobi

----------

